# My kitty



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I never get pictures of Slayter since he's camera shy, unlike Gourdy who is all over the camera. But with my new lens I'm able to zoom really far up and get some of him. Here he is


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Great composition on those first two pictures!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Handsome photos of a handsome boy. Does he have some Russian Blue in him, with that wonderful coat?


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, I LOVE that first picture. It's so striking- so is the kitty!  It's a shame he's camera shy; he is really handsome.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

fjm said:


> Handsome photos of a handsome boy. Does he have some Russian Blue in him, with that wonderful coat?


I wondered the same thing, but when I looked up pictures none had white whiskers like him, so who knows lol. Someone found him stranded on a boat harbor when he was around 8 weeks and brought him into the vet where my mom works so he wouldn't get hurt so my mom brought him home.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Lovely photos of your camera shy boy. I love the first one. 
_


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

He looks just like my daughter's cat. She has the same markings and really plush fur. The pictures of him are really nice.


----------

